# Anyone change rear shock on Levo?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

How’s the performance? Adequate or weak? I’m putting a 160mm Lyrik that I have on the front of the new incoming Expert and am curious if the shock performs decently? I’m used to my DVO Topaz T3 on my Focus and that shock is awesome. 

So, I’m considering DPSX2, Rock Skox Super Deluxe, and another Topaz (if they make them) Looking around $500 either one. What would you choose and why?


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

I put an Ohlins TTX coil on my 18 Expert. I love that smooth, planted feeling a good coil shock can provide. As a recovering weight weenie this is the first bike I have had that I really look at performance over weight. Cause motor.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

BIke N Gear said:


> I put an Ohlins TTX coil on my 18 Expert. I love that smooth, planted feeling a good coil shock can provide. As a recovering weight weenie this is the first bike I have had that I really look at performance over weight. Cause motor.


 Did the coil make it feel any less "poppy" I know the Levo isn't that poppy to begin with..! Ohlins nice product, I used to run their TTX cartridges in my MX bikes.


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Did the coil make it feel any less "poppy" I know the Levo isn't that poppy to begin with..! Ohlins nice product, I used to run their TTX cartridges in my MX bikes.


No less poppy for me. But at 56 I only pop so far these days.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I have the DVO on mine...butter! I have a DVO up front too. More butter.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

squashyo said:


> I have the DVO on mine...butter! I have a DVO up front too. More butter.


Will the new Levo accept a normal shock or does it have to be propietary to mount to the yoke?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

There was night. And now there's day.

I found out the reason why they put the DPS and the Rockshox, undergunned in that crazy descending bike.... to fit a large water bottle.

I have a DHX2 now and it is insanely good. Normal water bottle rubs a little but I think I can lower the cage.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Gutch said:


> Will the new Levo accept a normal shock or does it have to be propietary to mount to the yoke?


Pretty sure it just fits but a bike shop did it. I can check later.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> Will the new Levo accept a normal shock or does it have to be propietary to mount to the yoke?


Normal shock mounts are fine. That's a key difference between 19 levo and '18.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Normal shock mounts are fine. That's a key difference between 19 levo and '18.


Cool man. I'm on the fence whether or not to drop the coin on a new shock. Mine comes with the Rock shox deluxe. Im not going coil, if i change maybe a dpx2 or T3. Tough choices. Id like to sell the old shock new, but may only bring $100!


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

‘17 Levo here. Have a DPX2 with a BikeYoke to convert it to a normal shock mount. I tend to experiment a lot with different parts so having a standard mount was key for me. I’ve been happy with the DPX2. I have a DHX2 coil on my Jeffsy 29 but the Levo isn’t a good match for a coil at my weight. The added adjustability of an air shock works well for me on the Levo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good info, I wish I could purchase the DPX2 in performance, not Factory.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> Good info, I wish I could purchase the DPX2 in performance, not Factory.


Ahhh, really. Wonder if my DHX2 in black is unique too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm very sad about these colors. They're the parts i need.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Ahhh, really. Wonder if my DHX2 in black is unique too.


Just scored a BN Black DPX2 from a stumpy take off! Pumped to give it a rip. I've bumped my Lyrik to 160. Bike incoming in 2 days, I'm like a 48yr old kid on Xmas eve!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> I'm very sad about these colors. They're the parts i need.
> View attachment 1260461


 You can't get the black fox 36?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> You can't get the black fox 36?


These are what's in the junk bin.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Should be in the bin.. Lyrik rules!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> Should be in the bin.. Lyrik rules!


Ha ha.... very funny.

The Fox 36 with Grip2 damper is the finest fork today.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

LYRIK RC2. They are both so damn good it just boils down to personal looks IMO. Hi/low speed compression-check, Coated stanchions-check. The airshafts and dampers are awesome today. I remember my old Manatou and thought that was badazz, crazy how everything changes. 8 years ago I ripped all the trails at Pisgah and DuPont on an S-works Epic! Now, I gotta have 150-160 travel, slack headtube, and monster knobs so I don’t pucker to hard! When did I lose my sack?


----------



## g.law (Apr 16, 2007)

fc said:


> I'm very sad about these colors. They're the parts i need.
> View attachment 1260461





fc said:


> There was night. And now there's day.
> 
> I found out the reason why they put the DPS and the Rockshox, undergunned in that crazy descending bike.... to fit a large water bottle.
> 
> I have a DHX2 now and it is insanely good. Normal water bottle rubs a little but I think I can lower the cage.


Possible to get an update on how the DHX2 is working on the Levo? Also what spring weight are you using?


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

fc said:


> Ha ha.... very funny.
> 
> The Fox 36 with Grip2 damper is the finest fork today.


Not so much, I'll take an Ohlins Coil or dual air fork any day over the Fox.


----------



## ow595 (Jul 22, 2005)

I just fitted a Fox DHX2 with 550lbs SLS spring.
I'm 173-175lbs with shorts and jersey. 
So much smoother and planted compared to stock air shock.








My current settings.
Also have upgraded the for to 160mm travel with new Airshaft.
The improved rear shock really shows how much better the fork is now.

Now to swap out the Shock on the Intense Tazer.

William
Santa Cruz,Ca


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

For the people that put a coil shock on the Levo - I'm planning to replace the DPS with a Fox DHX2. Do I need a different coil weight due to it being an ebike? Also if you're a 190lb rider please LMK what coil weight you've used. 
Thanks!


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

William,
based on calculators that spring sounds heavy for your weight. I'm asking because I'm also thinking of upgrading to coil: should I get a heavier spring because it's an e-bike?
Thanks.



ow595 said:


> View attachment 1292549
> 
> 
> I just fitted a Fox DHX2 with 550lbs SLS spring.
> ...


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

amirh1 said:


> For the people that put a coil shock on the Levo - I'm planning to replace the DPS with a Fox DHX2. Do I need a different coil weight due to it being an ebike? Also if you're a 190lb rider please LMK what coil weight you've used.
> Thanks!


I hover between 190-195 (before gear) and I'm running a 600lb spring.


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

I recently put a DHX2 on my Levo and, even though I'm pretty sure it's set up too stiff, it's been a great change.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spring rate?*

Francis, how much do you weigh and what's the spring rate? Thanks.


----------



## kombos (Sep 12, 2016)

I just picked up an Ohlins coil shock for my 2020 Levo. I'm about 150-155 lbs. so I'm gonna try a 500 lb. spring first.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Dhx2 on my YT Pro Race, 200# naked, 500 coil gets me perfect sag numbers.


----------



## corey574 (Feb 14, 2021)

KrisRayner said:


> '17 Levo here. Have a DPX2 with a BikeYoke to convert it to a normal shock mount. I tend to experiment a lot with different parts so having a standard mount was key for me. I've been happy with the DPX2. I have a DHX2 coil on my Jeffsy 29 but the Levo isn't a good match for a coil at my weight. The added adjustability of an air shock works well for me on the Levo.


what size DPX2 did you put on your Levo? I have a 18 and just bought the bike yoke link


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

corey574 said:


> what size DPX2 did you put on your Levo? I have a 18 and just bought the bike yoke link


Don't have the bike anymore but it was a 7.5x2.0, 190mmX50mm. I ended up being most happy with a DVO Topaz shock. Try as I might, there was some things about the DPX2 that didn't suit my heavy weight (250). The Topaz was more adjustable able to get it performing better.


----------

